# Merry Christmas!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Going to the dogs...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

and a Merry Christmas to you Karen.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

This is CUTE! Thanks for sharing:tea:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I received this video from several friends this year, it is so much fun, I just love it. Thanks for sharing with the group.


----------

